# IPMC and handrail requirements?



## MikeC (Apr 18, 2013)

The IPMC requires a handrail on any stairway with more than 4 risers in 307.1, but it doesn't specify what that handrail is.  Are handrails installed under this code required to be gripable or return into the wall?  Section 102.5 may have some bearing here, but there is nothing to define what a handrail is.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 18, 2013)

From the 2012 IPMC.........

[A] 102.3 Application of other codes. Repairs, additions or

alterations to a structure, or changes of occupancy, shall be

done in accordance with the procedures and provisions of the

*International Building Code*, International Energy Conservation

Code, International Fire Code, International Fuel Gas

Code, International Mechanical Code, _*International Residential*_

_*Code*_, International Plumbing Code and NFPA 70.

Nothing in this code shall be construed to cancel, modify or

set aside any provision of the International Zoning Code.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 25, 2013)

But, there is no upgrade requirement. If they have a handrail or a guardrail you cannot make them upgrade it to current code as long as it was compliant when constructed. Likewise, when replaced, it can be done ," like for like" and replaced identically.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 25, 2013)

You are correct Daddy-O


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 25, 2013)

I will jump in here and disagree with Daddy-O's statement.  The idea that a new "replacement" handrail does not have to meet current code is incorrect.  IMHO, a replacement handrail is no different than a "Repaired" handrail.

A new, repaired, altered or additional handrail shall meet current code requirements.  (See 2009 IRC, Section R102.7.1.)

"R102.7.1 Additions, alterations or repairs.

Additions , alterations or repairs to any structure shall conform to the requirements for a new structure without requiring the existing structure to comply with all of the requirements of this code, unless otherwise stated."


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 25, 2013)

IPMC -  Replacement Handrail



			
				MikeC said:
			
		

> The IPMC requires a handrail on any stairway with more than 4 risers in 307.1, but it doesn't specify what that handrail is.  Are handrails installed under this code required to be gripable or return into the wall?  Section 102.5 may have some bearing here, but there is nothing to define what a handrail is.


MikeC, the answer to your question is, "Yes."  Replacement Handrails (new or repaired) are required to be comply with current codes, unless specifically exempted (ie., historic building).


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry Terre. Virginia amended out all provisions of chapter 1 after 102.2.1 so we don't have that section. I stand corrected.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 27, 2013)

Unless Mike lives in va.....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 28, 2013)

MikeC was asking what is an allowable handrail under the IPMC, not whether it is required for existing buildings as regulated for new construction.

fatboy provided some guidance to MikeC's reference but it obviously doesn't go far enough except for pre-manufactured handrails.

*201.3 Terms defined in other codes. *

Where terms are not defined in this code and are defined in the _International Building Code,_ _International Existing Building Code,_ _International Fire Code, International Fuel Gas Code,_ _International Mechanical Code,_ _International Plumbing Code,_ _International Residential Code,_ _International Zoning Code _or NFPA 70, such terms shall have the meanings ascribed to them as stated in those codes.

IRC definition: HANDRAIL. A horizontal or sloping rail intended for grasping by the hand for guidance or support.

*201.4 Terms not defined. *

Dictionary definition: RAIL. A long horizontal or sloping piece of wood, metal, or other material that is used as a barrier, support, or place to hang things.

It would be the AHJ as to whether to require retrofit to be current standards which I would caution since there may be hundreds if not thousands of existing structures that have 2x4, 2x6 and other materials; pipes, chains and ropes as handrails in existing buildings that was acceptable at the time of construction.

Francis


----------



## mark handler (Apr 28, 2013)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Sorry Terre. Virginia amended out all provisions of chapter 1 after 102.2.1 so we don't have that section. I stand corrected.


California also amended out all the Administrative provisions of *all the I codes*, as have many states


----------



## conarb (Jul 20, 2015)

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> MikeC, the answer to your question is, "Yes."  Replacement Handrails (new or repaired) are required to be comply with current codes, unless specifically exempted (ie., historic building).


A question has come up about historic buildings in a contractors' forum, how does a building become a "historic building"?  If a building is a historic building what happens with replacement glass?  Smoke detectors?  If one elects to restore (weatherproof) an old window does one have to install safety glass if required by code?  Does "you touch it, you own it" apply?


----------



## steveray (Jul 20, 2015)

IEBC 2009

HISTORIC BUILDING. Any building or structure that is listed in the State or National Register of Historic Places; designated as a historic property under local or state designation law or survey; certified as a contributing resource within a National Register listed or locally designated historic district; or with an opinion or certification that the property is eligible to be listed on the National or State Register of Historic Places either individually or as a contributing building to a historic district by the State Historic Preservation Officer or the Keeper of the National Register of Historic Places.

And then see Chapter 11


----------



## conarb (Jul 20, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> IEBC 2009HISTORIC BUILDING. Any building or structure that is listed in the State or National Register of Historic Places; designated as a historic property under local or state designation law or survey; certified as a contributing resource within a National Register listed or locally designated historic district; or with an opinion or certification that the property is eligible to be listed on the National or State Register of Historic Places either individually or as a contributing building to a historic district by the State Historic Preservation Officer or the Keeper of the National Register of Historic Places.
> 
> And then see Chapter 11


Thanks Steve, a guy is trying to say that while weatherstripping double hung windows he doesn't have to comply with code mandated safety glazing requirements, I say BS, the only difference in appearance is a tiny etched bug in the corner on tempered glass, and if they don't like that use laminated safety glass, that certainly can't change the historical appearance of the structure.  When my boy (now 58) was a little kid he stuck his hand through a neighbor's french door lite and I was contacted at work and had to go racing to the hospital, he still has a scar from that.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 21, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> Thanks Steve, a guy is trying to say that while weatherstripping double hung windows he doesn't have to comply with code mandated safety glazing requirements, I say BS, the only difference in appearance is a tiny etched bug in the corner on tempered glass, and if they don't like that use laminated safety glass, that certainly can't change the historical appearance of the structure.  When my boy (now 58) was a little kid he stuck his hand through a neighbor's french door lite and I was contacted at work and had to go racing to the hospital, he still has a scar from that.


The way it works here is that the safety requirements of the code have to be met, even if it is a historic building. Public safety trumps the "social" aspect of keeping the building in original condition.


----------

